# reptile meeting , derbyshire



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi was wondering if anyone in the derbyshire area would be interested in attending a retile night held in belper or surrounding area , i am thinking of trying to organise a club that meets about once a month where we can meet and bring our pets , just for chats and advice from other owners , we do not know of any other ppl in our area that own exotic pets but there must be quite a few if interested please pm us . Lele and davee


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Hi, I/we are just doing similar in manchester but I'm not to far from belper so if you do go ahead let me know & I'll happily come over


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi nice to have one reply , going to try at look at some venues this weekend and then will do some advertising in local petshops in the area as they seem to sell alot of retile food


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

*bump*



lele_davee said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone in the derbyshire area would be interested in attending a retile night held in belper or surrounding area , i am thinking of trying to organise a club that meets about once a month where we can meet and bring our pets , just for chats and advice from other owners , we do not know of any other ppl in our area that own exotic pets but there must be quite a few if interested please pm us . Lele and davee


 bump bump


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

There is Leicester rep meet see this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/621521-leicester-reptile-meet-saturday-february.html
Happen roughly once a month, not far from the train station and next to some parking so good for getting there. Friendly bunch, this is the first one I will be missing because of work, maybe try and get to that one to see where folk come from and get an idea of how good an informal meet can be. Belper a bit of a trek for me personally, but there are plenty of derby rep folk around. Maybe try posting in the snake section.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi i live in Leek in the Staffordshire Moorlands dont know if i could make it over.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Sammyjo, I'm in Buxton, if over this way give us a shout


----------



## danny69h (Jan 21, 2011)

put my name in the hat :2thumb:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Will let you know when its all arranged


----------



## stu 666 (May 20, 2010)

id be intreasted in a derby rep meet keep me informed:2thumb:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi well we are holding a reptile meeting on Friday 4th of March at The Welcome, Belper will post more details tomorrow night , just pm me if you think you will be able to come thanks Lisa


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

*Ist meeting derbyshire*

Hiya details of our first reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*


Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday March 4th 2011 at 7.30pm
​Hello trying organise a club that meets about once a month where we can meet and bring our pets , just for chats and advice from other owners , there will be food layed on at the venue nothing fancy lol , so if you would like to attend please pm me ,Thank you Lisa and Dave​


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

*1st derbyshire reptile meeting *

bump bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

lele_davee said:


> Hiya details of our first reptile meeting are as follows:-​
> *VENUE*
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to meeting everyone whos coming tomorrow night see you there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

I might give it a ago: victory:
Im from disley so not tooo far away, whens the next meeting lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

*Some pics from our reptile evening *

Here are some pics from our reptile evening , thanks to everyone that attended hopefully will see a few more ppl at our next one  

Aimo BTS which was a big hit with everyone  









Dannys royal and granite pythons which was beautiful  









And our snow corn


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

*2nd Derbyshire Meeting *

Hiya details of our second reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday April 1st, 2011 at 7.30pm
​Hello details of our second meeting , where we meet and bring our pets , just for chats and advice from other owners , so if you would like to attend please pm me ,Thank you Lisa and Dave​


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi, just a thought but it might be worth asking if you could put posters up at Wharf aquatics, The Mill in Chesterfield etc to get more people attending. I was a member of the IHS and used to go to meetings in Beeston (Notts) each month. Maybe contact them and see if they will put it on their site or something? Also go and give leaflets out at the reptile shows (Rodbaston, Doncaster, Newark etc) Just thoughts! Good luck with it all


----------



## danny69h (Jan 21, 2011)

lele_davee said:


> Hiya details of our second reptile meeting are as follows:-​
> 
> *VENUE*​
> Welcome Tavern
> ...


 
Hia 
i will poping in to drop somthing off for johnothan but unfortunatly i cannot stay this time :devil: as i am having people around at my house at the same time and day :lol2:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

I really hope i can make it... but not looking good):
can't get hold of my mate:whip:


ps. will try my very best: victory:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya just a quick Thank you to everyone that attended last night , meet some lovely people and there fantastic & beautiful snakes and lizards


----------



## danny69h (Jan 21, 2011)

lele_davee said:


> Hiya just a quick Thank you to everyone that attended last night , meet some lovely people and there fantastic & beautiful snakes and lizards image


wish we could have made it, will deffonatly be going next time


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Will look forward to seeing you and Emily there


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for everyones nice responses to our reptile evening , looking forward to the next one  Lisa and Dave


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Brilliant night tonight. really glad i managed to get it off work and my sister had fun.
I have set up a group on facebook if any one is interested to upload any photos and such.
29 April 2011 | Facebook


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> Brilliant night tonight. really glad i managed to get it off work and my sister had fun.
> I have set up a group on facebook if any one is interested to upload any photos and such.
> 29 April 2011 | Facebook


Hiya Marc was great to meet you and your sister , your gecko was lovely :flrt: , hope you come to the next one  Lisa and Dave


----------

